# Becoming a police officer with a juvenile record



## maboater86

I have a juvenile record (13-14 years old) and my dream is to become a police officer. I belive the charges were shoplifting, underage poss. of alchohal, A&B, unarmed robbery. From what I can remember they were CWOF maybe one misdemeaner. Now they are not serious crimes I was just with the wrong crowd especialy the A&B and unarmed robbery, guilty by association. There are no felonies.

I am 21 now and just completed my firearms safety course and I am enrolled in the civil service test at the end of June. I have had no criminal offenses since then except 1 speeding ticket at age 18 for $100. If I can't get my LTC-A then I can't become a police officer. If I can I will be enrolling an associates in criminal justice when fall semester begins and taking CPR and I think it's called First Responder courses from my local FD.

It's really bothering me that they can possibly hold stuff against you when you obviously aren't even close to becomming mature. 

I just need some sort of information on what to do or if you think I should follow my dream?

-Thanks


----------



## kwflatbed

You only need to post once not three times


----------



## maboater86

The session timed out sorry for the multiple posts I kinda got click happy..... I even retyped it


----------



## mpr4601

If you are 21, we're only talking 7 or so years ago which is not too long when you're talking unarmed robbery ( a FELONY btw). And you don't seem to want to take responsibility for your actions. I say do the things you mentioned, but you'll need years to prove you're not still "guilty by association" as you put it.


----------



## nikc12

I agree with the above post. These aren't just some minor infractions you are talking about.

And it seems like the only reason you are hear is because you want us to tell you that you will be fine. Furthermore, at the age of 13 or 14 a person is mature enough to know that certain actions are wrong.

Personally, I wouldn't necessarily want someone who has done the things you have done to be a cop. And if, by some chance, you were able to get a job at a PD in the future I think that would be unfair to all of the other applicants who have worked very hard to keep their noses clean and always do the right thing.


----------



## soxrock75

These aren't exactly minor charges we are talking about here, like trespassing etc. 

Were all of these incidents part of one arrest? Or did they happen several times over the span of a few years? It's one thing to be in the wrong place at the wrong time but separate incidents like this indicate a lack of judgement and raise some character issues.........In any event:

"Well, the world needs ditch diggers too" - Judge Smails


----------



## maboater86

I never spent anytime in any juvenile correctional facility, which I think I would have if I was charged with a felony, but what do I know. I have been emailing back and forth with the chief and have a meeting with him in June. You have to understand that this is what I want to do and I'll do whatever it takes. I know the juvenile record will follow me around and mess the process up, but that's what I have to deal with. I don't know the exact record, I will know after that meeting in June or if I send out for the cori report. 

I really appreciate the input from all of you. I know if I have any felony I'm diqualified, which from what I can remeber and from what I have been told from my parents is that I don't have any. 

Is it possible for me to become a police officer as long as there is no felonis? Also, If there is no felonies and it is possible, what would help me out in the situation?



soxrock75- Happened on 2 seperate occasions. First occasion unarmed robbery and A&B. The other occasion shoplifting and poss. of alchohal under 21, stole from a liqour store. 

nikc12 - I wouldn't be asking questions if I wanted to be told I was fine.


----------



## Deuce

maboater86 said:


> Now they are not serious crimes I was just with the wrong crowd especialy the *A&B* and *unarmed robbery*, guilty by association. There are no felonies.


A&B is a crime of violence. Unarmed robbery is a felony. Guilty by association huh? Show me your friends, show me your character.. The driver of the get away car in a bank robbery is just as guilty as the guy inside..

Have fun flipping burgers.. Or take your CPR and first responder course certs and be a ding ding. I'm sure you can put water on fire, hell my 11 y/o can do that...


----------



## kttref

No matter what you say...it may all come back to bite you in the rear...those are some serious charges dude...regardless of age.


----------



## maboater86

Deuce, Unarmed robbery and assault charges against me arent what you think.


We were 13 trying to figure out who was stronger so we were picking eachother up and when my friend picked up my other frined his 75 cents fell out of his pockets (amount doesnt matter I know), well he went and bought some candy with it, I didn't. Some passer by kid thought we were beeting him up...... this supposable "Victim" slept over my house 2 night before. We even hung out after, before the police came. I'm still friends with the "victim" today. As you can guess the police pressed the charges. Funny thing is, I want to be a police officer. 

I don't hold any grundges, it just it happened that way and the charges are there.


Please insert foot in mouth...... ding ding. Ignorance is bliss.


----------



## Inspector

I have done many backgrounds. You'd not make it past me.


----------



## maboater86

I'm not trying to make it "past" anyone. The fact are the facts. I can't change it...... but then again I want to become a police officer to help my community and obviously some of you, not all , but some really are in it just for the paycheck.


----------



## badgebunny

:sb:maboater86...are you serious??? I too conduct BIs and as Inspector said...no way would you make it past me. I can't believe that some people would even submit applications with the records they have. And please don't tell me you were young and immature...that's BS!!! As others have said you were old enough to know better and if you really want/wanted to be a police officer you would have kept yourself away from the "wrong crowd". I did not know that I wanted to be a police officer when I was younger, but I did not go and do stupid things or hang out with the "wrong crowd"...stop making excuses and be responsible for your actions...

And how the hell do your parents know what is and is not a felony??? Are they police officers?


----------



## misconceived

maboater86 said:


> I belive the charges were shoplifting, underage poss. of alchohal, A&B, unarmed robbery.


inch:



maboater86 said:


> Now they are not serious crimes. There are no felonies.


As you were already told, Wrong & Wrong



maboater86 said:


> It's really bothering me that they can possibly hold stuff against you when you obviously aren't even close to becomming mature.


Hey asshat, I'm 25 y/o & remember every stupid thing that I did in my preteen years. You went beyond stupid, now live with it.



maboater86 said:


> We were 13 trying to figure out who was stronger so we were picking eachother up and when my friend picked up my other frined his 75 cents fell out of his pockets (amount doesnt matter I know), well he went and bought some candy with it, I didn't. Some passer by kid thought we were beeting him up...... this supposable "Victim" slept over my house 2 night before. We even hung out after, before the police came. I'm still friends with the "victim" today. As you can guess the police pressed the charges. Funny thing is, I want to be a police officer.


You're joking right?



maboater86 said:


> Ignorance is bliss.


You got that right "Brian."

Oh & I almost forgot, Read my Sig.


----------



## 94c

maboater86 said:


> I'm not trying to make it "past" anyone.


Good. Because chances are you won't.


----------



## MM1799

Lack of maturity or not, those charges will not be overlooked. I see you plan on going to college. Redeem yourself and become a success in a different career path, good luck.


----------



## Nighttrain

They looked pretty good, are they real? Are they built for speed or comfort? What'd you do with them? Motorboat? You play the motorboat? Pppppbbb, pppppbbbbbb. You motorboatin' son of a bitch! You old sailor you! - Wedding Crashers


----------



## Guest

There are more than several people that I have known that do not have the most spotless of records yet still have made it onto police departments. Police officers are human as well. It is possible but you are competing against many much more qualified candidates. Juvenile records, I'm sure will be relevant to your background. They may even want copies of your warnings on your driving record. Your best chance is to be completely honest about your doings (wrong and right) while you assume responsibility for everything for everything you have done. The advice of Q5-TPR seems like excellent advice (I've never had the pleasure of serving my country at war so I can't say for sure). Serving your country would I'm sure would make you a more qualified candidate. I wouldn't concern yourself so much with firearms (or maybe even not so much with CPR training) unless you are trying to get on to departments that might somehow require that training beforehand? The larger departments will provide that type of training for you. Neither myself nor many of my academy classmates had ever fired a handgun prior to the academy (even some of those in the military or those who were former military had only handled rifles). Though the capable use of a firearm is essential to being a police officer yet, I don't think it should be a predominant concern when considering a career in law enforcement (except possibly if you need to ask yourself if would feel comfortable within a job in which you'd have to cary a firearm while you are working or even possibly when you are off duty and if you would be able to use it if need be).


----------



## kttref

maboater86 said:


> Deuce, Unarmed robbery and assault charges against me arent what you think.
> 
> We were 13 trying to figure out who was stronger so we were picking eachother up and when my friend picked up my other frined his 75 cents fell out of his pockets (amount doesnt matter I know), well he went and bought some candy with it, I didn't. Some passer by kid thought we were beeting him up...... this supposable "Victim" slept over my house 2 night before. We even hung out after, before the police came. I'm still friends with the "victim" today. As you can guess the police pressed the charges. Funny thing is, I want to be a police officer.
> 
> I don't hold any grundges, it just it happened that way and the charges are there.
> 
> Please insert foot in mouth...... ding ding. Ignorance is bliss.


People get beat up all the time and then return to the abuser...so of course you can still be friends with the "victim"....If you do get hired anywhere and you learn about Domestic Violence, you'll see what I mean. You'll see how what you wrote sounds silly and extremely reminiscent.


----------



## Tuna

maboater86 said:


> I'm not trying to make it "past" anyone. The fact are the facts. I can't change it...... but then again I want to become a police officer to help my community and obviously some of you, not all , but some really are in it just for the paycheck.


 Your not even considered for a position yet you already ascert you will only work with some officers???? WTF kid, sounds to me like you got quite the attitude.


----------



## Killjoy

Kid you will never, ever become a police officer in this state. And with your sh*tty attitude and background I certainly wouldn't want you carrying a badge and gun. 

Go become a firefighter and then you can sit around with the other sparkies and complain about how much cops make as you lift weights and watch TV.


----------



## Andy0921

> Go become a firefighter and then you can sit around with the other sparkies and complain about how much cops make as you lift weights and watch TV.


More like eat cupcakes and watch TV.


----------



## redsox03

Pick something else for a career choice. Just 1 of those crimes in your background would greatly hinder your chances of being employed by a PD, but you don't have just 1, you have *4*! A felony and crimes of violence isn't exactly the best resume builder. I don't see any PD, anywhere, ever hiring you. Good luck in whatever you do, it wont be law enforcement.


----------



## 94c

Grasshopper said:


> There are more than several people that I have known that do not have the most spotless of records yet still have made it onto police departments. Police officers are human as well. It is possible but you are competing against many much more qualified candidates. Juvenile records, I'm sure will be relevant to your background. They may even want copies of your warnings on your driving record. Your best chance is to be completely honest about your doings (wrong and right) while you assume responsibility for everything for everything you have done. The advice of Q5-TPR seems like excellent advice (I've never had the pleasure of serving my country at war so I can't say for sure). Serving your country would I'm sure would make you a more qualified candidate. I wouldn't concern yourself so much with firearms (or maybe even not so much with CPR training) unless you are trying to get on to departments that might somehow require that training beforehand? The larger departments will provide that type of training for you. Neither myself nor many of my academy classmates had ever fired a handgun prior to the academy (even some of those in the military or those who were former military had only handled rifles). Though the capable use of a firearm is essential to being a police officer yet, I don't think it should be a predominant concern when considering a career in law enforcement (except possibly if you need to ask yourself if would feel comfortable within a job in which you'd have to cary a firearm while you are working or even possibly when you are off duty and if you would be able to use it if need be).


Right out of the academy and already giving guidance on background investigations.

Is there anything about police work you don't know?


----------



## Guest

94c said:


> Right out of the academy and already giving guidance on background investigations.
> 
> Is there anything about police work you don't know?


...went through the process over a year ago, so too do I have many friends who have just gone through the process (classmates, laterals I work with)...so, it's just about the only thing I am qualified to give advice on (the hiring process and getting through the academy)...you'd really like to cover this again? Can we avoid the redundancy, make a little attempt at civility, avoid the of the off topic diversions and stay on track for the sake of those who come here with an interest in a career in law enforcement?


----------



## Officer Dunngeon

As someone else already pointed out, at 21 your unarmed robbery charge was only about 7 or 8 years ago (which I'm raising my eyebrows at your fuzziness on your exact age at the time you were charged with those crimes; that's something I'd certainly never forget if I were charged with something so serious when the incident as you describe it is nothing more than an alleged misunderstanding). That's not a very long time to distance yourself from the felony offense, despite being committed as a juvenile. I wouldn't say you'll NEVER be a police officer, there are some departments that MAY take you despite the circumstances of your criminal background.

My advice would be to put some distance of time between the charges and the person you are in the present... or future, in this case. Become an EMT, work security, etc., until you're a little older (maybe like 25) and you can show that you are a mature, responsible, reliable and rational adult, who is much different from the punk thug POS kid you were at 13, and ultimately is a suitable candidate to become a police officer.

Additional advice: getting defensive with seasoned professionals, who *YOU* CAME TO ON THE INTERNET SEEKING ADVICE, no matter how rough their advice is, will not help your situation. Change that fuckin' shitty attitude, junior. If you can't respectfully take any sort of criticism from those in the field who ARE WHERE YOU WANT TO BE, I would surely say you are still not ready. You'd be drop kicked from the academy on Day 1.

Best of luck to you.


----------



## Guest

Killjoy said:


> Kid you will never, ever become a police officer in this state. And with your sh*tty attitude and background I certainly wouldn't want you carrying a badge and gun.
> 
> Go become a firefighter and then you can sit around with the other sparkies and complain about how much cops make as you lift weights and watch TV.


Got to give the sparkies some credit. They are the one group of guys that are bold enough have no qualms about continually and creatively hitting on a woman with a wedding ring and full duty belt.


----------



## HousingCop

Grasshopper said:


> Got to give the sparkies some credit. They are the one group of guys that are bold enough have no qualms about continually and creatively hitting on a woman with a wedding ring and full duty belt.


*The ding dings have the morals of an alley cat with a fistfull of viagra. They'd screw a snake if you'd hold it still for them. Don't flatter yourself. How many places of employment let you repeatedly get arrested for various misdemeanors and felonies, go to rehab numerous times and STILL keep your job?*

*Bottom line to MotorBoater is to go South or West to some place where they'll hire you and try to work your way back to Mass. Hell, some big city in AZ was trying to recruit illegal aliens a while back. Now that's one hard-up PD that will give you a shot. *


----------



## WaterPistola

just a question to the BG investigators for PDs here, how would you view a Minor in possession at age 20?


----------



## Guest

WaterPistola said:


> just a question to the BG investigators for PDs here, how would you view a Minor in possession at age 20?


I would think there had to be more to the story. 20 year-olds generally do not get locked up for minor in possession without extenuating circumstances (bad attitude).


----------



## dingbat

HousingCop said:


> *Bottom line to MotorBoater is to go South or West to some place where they'll hire you and try to work your way back to Mass. Hell, some big city in AZ was trying to recruit illegal aliens a while back. Now that's one hard-up PD that will give you a shot. *


I've heard Atlanta is hard-up for officers. They're even running ads on the radio trying to get people to sign up.


----------



## 94c

Grasshopper said:


> Can we avoid the redundancy, make a little attempt at civility, *avoid the* *of the* *off topic diversions* and stay on track for the sake of those who come here with an interest in a career in law enforcement?


Lets see....

The topic involved getting *on the job and background* *investigations*.

I made a comment about your knowledge of getting *on the job and background investigations*.

I guess I was off topic.



Grasshopper said:


> ...went through the process over a year ago, so too do I have many friends who have just gone through the process


YEP!!!

And Boston has had 24 homicides this year and that makes you an expert on homicides.

You're very well on your way to riding everyone else's coat tails. But then again, you already knew that.


----------



## Cond21

If that is in fact how it went down.. I think I have a case against my girlfriend for taking a dollar out of the cup holder in my car..


----------



## BigBobo

I think it's funny that he actually thought he would have a shot, my friend got arrested at 18 for minor in possession and joined the Coast Guard to help him get a police job. He's still worried about his record and thinks it will hurt his chances (which it will to some extent) but at least its not a felony charge. Thats like a guy convicted of arson trying to become a firefighter, oh wait, he could still probably get on hahahahahaha


----------



## JF5

maboater86 said:


> I have a juvenile record (13-14 years old) and my dream is to become a police officer. I belive the charges were shoplifting, underage poss. of alchohal, A&B, unarmed robbery. From what I can remember they were CWOF maybe one misdemeaner. Now they are not serious crimes I was just with the wrong crowd especialy the A&B and unarmed robbery, guilty by association. There are no felonies.
> 
> I am 21 now and just completed my firearms safety course and I am enrolled in the civil service test at the end of June. I have had no criminal offenses since then except 1 speeding ticket at age 18 for $100. If I can't get my LTC-A then I can't become a police officer. If I can I will be enrolling an associates in criminal justice when fall semester begins and taking CPR and I think it's called First Responder courses from my local FD.
> 
> It's really bothering me that they can possibly hold stuff against you when you obviously aren't even close to becomming mature.
> 
> I just need some sort of information on what to do or if you think I should follow my dream?
> 
> -Thanks


Are you serious?


----------

